# Fire on board of cruise liner Crown Princess, Ionian sea [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Fire occurred on board of cruise liner Crown Princess in the evening July 14 2012 in one of the cabins

More...


----------



## NOEL MUTCH (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry For All On Board- But.......rename " Gurkin Of The Sea "


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

You gotta love that shopping cart handle in the stern! Almost makes you want to pick it up.


----------

